# Basic liquid soap reciepe please



## dixilee (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi

I would like basic liquid soap reciepe if anyone can help?


I've had a request for goats milk liquid recipe but can't seem to find one 

Hoping someone can help me


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is a link I came up with by googling "goat's milk liquid soap."

http://www.ehow.com/how_4843282_liquid- ... -soap.html


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know about goat milk liquid soap but I did see the same article lsg posted a link for in her post. I don't know how well it works but the instructions seem correct but I've only made 2 LS batches so I'm not an expert. I made a liquid soap similar to this basic Sunflower & Coconut from about.com. It turned out really nice - bubbly and conditioning.


----------



## dixilee (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for that


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2012)

You're welcome! BTW, I checked my recipe and it was 55% Sunflower/35% CO/10% Castor. I used a higher percentage of CO because I made this one with the glycerin method. If you want to try it and intend on just using water, I'd suggest lowering the CO by 5% and increasing one of the other oils. 

Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 2, 2012)

here is mine 
diluting nice clear with great amber color

Batch Superfatting: 0.00 %





Batch Oils/Fats:



Olive Oil (Pomace) 31.00oz

Coconut Oil (76 degree) 2.00oz

Jojoba Oil 2.00oz

Hempseed Oil 4.00oz


Potassium Hydroxide 7.79oz

Distilled Water 23.6oz

Borax 1.52oz to dilution water

20% dilution 140.36oz water
and then I added another 44oz to get it the way I wanted to in dilution


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 2, 2012)

opps I copied the recipe from my FB page and it kind of added little extra line    and looks kind of funny


----------

